# How is my Form and another question...



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

try relaxing your hand and tilting your wrist out (hold your hand up, make an "L", and place the bow in the web of your thumb). as far as your sight goes idk. there must be something wrong with the setup of your bow. but good luck.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't tell but if it's a G5 sight you have to flip the whole sight housing over.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*too much...*

you got too much HAND in bow grip.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*peep*

Lower your peep a hair ..or the bracket on your sight needs fliped,some sights are offset and can mount both ways!
Good luck!


----------

